# Massive tokay ????



## JoeylovesTamara (Dec 30, 2012)

right I've foune some pics of some tokay gecko's but there massive I just want to know if these are just normal tokay's or a unusual breed or something ?????
Its not letting me upload the pics but there on google 
Joey


----------



## Gman86 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think this one is for Tombo46 but If it what I think you are refering to they are fakes as they are sold for medicine by weight. Check tombos site tokaygecko.co.uk for more info.


----------



## Soli (Nov 9, 2011)

Are you talking about this? If it were real I don't think this man would have arms after this picture.....


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

It's a clever fake, but something's not quite right judging by the pixels


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

I've seen this same guy holding this same tokay but with two or three different backgrounds lol


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

all fakes : ) I can't go in to too much detail at the moment as I'm on my phone.

basically Tokays are sold by weight. Heavy Tokays fetch BIG money. 

I get e.mails from "Tokay traders" offering to sell me Tokays and also asking for information on buyers.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

This is the only picture of the legendary "64kg Tokay" that everyone is going mad for. People have actually formed teams to hunt for this gecko. They say it has only been sighted 3 times. I had a conversation with a Tokay buyer in Indonesia and he swore blind that it was real. I asked him if it had only been SEEN 3 times, who the hell weighed it to find out it was 64kg!? he went quiet after that....

Truth is, Big tokay's fetch BIG money.. Some people are using it for scamming people by asking for "arrangement fee's" where you contact them with a big Tokay, pay a 10% arrangement fee and then go to meet them to sell for the full amount only to find they no longer exist.

Tokay buyers ask for specific requirements and are priced by weight. These are the requirements for a Tokay...

1. tokay geckos species/gekko gecko species.
2. in good health.
3. not wounded and has complete body parts.
4. the head of the gecko is wider and bigger than the size of the stomach.
5. tokay is naturally fed.
6. sensitive and responsive.
7. achieve the minimum weights.
8. has the shape of a house lizard with red, green, white, purple spot
9. can stick to wall, wooden, or glass surface.
10. no black magic.

The last one sums their thinking up perfectly. They believe they have been sold Tokay's that "dissapear" from their enclosures. They believe this is caused by Tokay's that are pulled from the afterlife using black magic. It is also said they change shape into different reptiles to escape. In other words. someone left the enclosure open and didn't want to get in to trouble.

People go to extreme's to con people and also make them appear heavier. Some con's are "dressing up" larger lizards to make them look like Tokays as seen in this video...

Giant Tokay Gecko - YouTube

And also injecting tokays with mercury/silicone like in this video (warning, not pretty!)

bedah tokek - YouTube

Another couple of video's that are used to sell Tokays...

Tokek 4 3 ons - YouTube

BIG TUKO gecko TOKAY available FOR SALE - YouTube

They get them to these ridiculous weights by force feeding chicken livers.

Here's a few pictures too...







I get e.mails every week from "Tokay Traders" looking to sell or asking for information on buyers etc. Usually they are hillarious.

I find this whole thing very interesting if I'm honest.


----------



## Martin88 (Aug 9, 2009)

Informative as always, If I want a tokay at any point I will deal with you directly and no one else.


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8506/8518404983_48ab0252b9_o.jpg]image[/url]
> 
> This is the only picture of the legendary "64kg Tokay" that everyone is going mad for. People have actually formed teams to hunt for this gecko. They say it has only been sighted 3 times. I had a conversation with a Tokay buyer in Indonesia and he swore blind that it was real. I asked him if it had only been SEEN 3 times, who the hell weighed it to find out it was 64kg!? he went quiet after that....
> 
> ...


WTF is going on there? What medicinal benefits do tokays supposedly offer? How can the buyers believe there is anything positive in those over fed geckos? Is this a widespread activity? I assume its been going on for a while. 

I've seen the "dressed" gecko vid before but how do they do it?


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

It's in line with traditional/herbal medicine. Someone, somewhere, claimed that Tokays have the ability to cure AIDS/increase fertility/solve other major health problems, and demand for them has increased dramatically. Sadly, this sort of practice preys on those who are most desperate, whilst simultaneously putting these vulnerable people at risk of other illnesses (such as mercury poisoning mentioned above).

Best,
Paul


----------

